# How To Put The App Drawer Button On The Main Screen To The Left In Landscape Mode



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

I am left-handed and in landscape mode the app drawer button is on the left, which makes me quite uncomfortable, as you do everything with you left hand and suddenly you want to start another app, u have to shift and switch to another and then switch back. I can't find where to change the settings.
I am using Alpha3 with the stock ADW.
BTW, ADW EX on A3 sucks. The resolution is incorrect and I've got immensely large fonts in the menu. Anyone the same with me?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Try vtl launcher. It has launcher bars on the sides and bottom. You can also offset the bottom bar.


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

johnleo said:


> I am left-handed and in landscape mode the app drawer button is on the left, which makes me quite uncomfortable, as you do everything with you left hand and suddenly you want to start another app, u have to shift and switch to another and then switch back. I can't find where to change the settings.
> I am using Alpha3 with the stock ADW.
> BTW, ADW EX on A3 sucks. The resolution is incorrect and I've got immensely large fonts in the menu. Anyone the same with me?


Turn off the MDPI adjustment in the Icons menu, that will fix your HUGE FONTS

I leave it turned on though since it fixes itself when you restart the launcher

ADW is the best option for the Touchpad right now because of the customizability and the ability to make Hubs. VTL is second because of the dock bars, but it seems laggier to me and you have to find the right icon size for the docks or they will get pixelated


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, using VTL at the moment and it's Pretty nice







. I haven't sense lag for now. ADW as my second.
I don't want to reconfigure ADW EX. Fixing the fonts problem and there may be others.


----------

